# Need Help recreating a ceiling pattern



## sonyrules (Jun 19, 2012)

I recently had to put a few holes in my ceiling for a project, and now i need you repair the ceiling. In the process, i am trying to find the pattern used to create the texture and i have been unsuccessful. 

The house was built bu MI Homes and they are not helping me with information. I have attached a photo of the ceiling texture currently. 

i need to know if there is a tool that creates the pattern where to get it, and any steps to use it. 

Any help anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Trying to match up any drywall texturing and not have it stick out is hard even for a pro finisher.
There's hundreds of differant patterns and sometimes a finisher wil come up with some of there own.
Sort of looks like a star burst pattern.
If you go on You Tube there's some videos on how it was done.
That one most likly was done with an air powered tool to pump the brush up and down.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Brushes/


----------



## Shakespeare2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Tool for this texture*

Take a look at Tex Master Tools -- I believe I saw one that closely resembles this pattern


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

Shakespeare2013 said:


> Take a look at Tex Master Tools -- I believe I saw one that closely resembles this pattern


plus 1 on this, google "tex master,all wall" they'll get the texture brush to you in days.
also that texture is not a straight stipple. It was either knocked down after it had set for a good while. or most likely the people that did this came back after it dried and sanded tyhe high spots off.


----------

